# Today on RO - Thursday



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

[align=center]

[align=center]_





_[/align]
[align=center]_:rainbow:
Thursday, 21 May 2009
I am filling in for Jen today as she is in agony after having her wisdom teeth out yesterday!! More information check this thread!
Feel better soon Jen!
ink iris:
_______________________________






If your celebrating a special occasion anytime soon make sure to put it in the Calendar_[/align]
[align=center]_:balloons:





Claire has reached 3000 Posts!!_[/align]
[align=center]_inkbouce:
Thank you for all your amazing posts that have helped so much in the Infirmary :hearts:






Welcome Mackenzie, Poppy, Meagan and Nellie Welcome to the forum guys! Glad to have you!_[/align]
[align=center]_:welcome1
_[/align]
[align=center]_If you are a new member remember to introduce yourself!






Shiloh might be getting a fourth bunny!! He is so adorable! Go see! Go now!
:brownbunny_[/align]
[align=center]_Maria found an awesome bargain on craigslist!! Truly amazing!
:bunnybutt:_[/align]
[align=center]_Crystal is taking Lulu to the vetsâ¦ wish them luck!
:goodluck_[/align]
[align=center]_Boolette has a new Flemish bunny! Who also needs a name!
:brown-bunny_[/align]
[align=center]_Iâm getting a new bunny called Chester soon!! More pictures soon!
:anotherbun_[/align]
[align=center]_Have you checked out these Cage cams?

:camera





:rip:

Rest In Peace:
Dennis 
Oliver 
And Sweet Sassy
Gone but never forgotten - Binky Free 
:heartbeat:






Helen is worrying about Kirby! - Can you help?
:bunnynurse:






Naturewise Pellets
:eats:






There are lots of baby bunnies being produced at the moment! And cute pics!!
Looky Here!
:bunny18






Calgary

ADOPT A BUNNY TODAY!
:run:






These blogs have been updated!
Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009
Pegâs Place -2009
King Kirbyâs Rabbit Nation

:love:
Remember to update your blogs guys! We love reading them!

:wink






Michael Jackson is going to see my video message This Thread!!
(Sorry so excited couldnât not mention it!)
:inlove:







Unscramble these words:
elttpes
ongroim
inkelepht:



Thank you for readingâ¦ Have a nice day!

:jumpforjoy:
_[/align]

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

1. pellets

Never mind re read thinks this is wrong


----------



## Becca (May 21, 2009)

Oooh noo it was supposed to be pellets..forgot the other l...wooops! You were right though! WOO


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Oooh noo it was supposed to be pellets..forgot the other l...wooops! You were right though! WOO



LOL thats funny 

I think I know the other one but I want to give someone else a chance to get one.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 21, 2009)

Those banners look incredible!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2009)

:blushan:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes and for filling in for me today Becca! Great job!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2009)

I took out the day's game because we really want those to be about rabbits and/or their slaves.... rabbit information also is fine.

Off topic things like this really need to stay in the LET YOUR HARE DOWN forum. Where we can and do mention NEW threads from there, but anyhow...... back to the bunny boards......


----------



## Becca (May 22, 2009)

Errm okaay...I couldn't think of any other games thats why everyones doing the others


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2009)

There doesn't have to be a game.


----------

